# استفسار



## talp (14 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
لدي استفسار وانا بحاجه الى الجواب من الاخوه المتخصصين 
السؤال: لدي مكعب كونكريت (خرسانه) 15*15*15 سم
واريد ان افحص قوة تحمل الكونكريت . انا اعرف انه يوضع تحت الجهاز وتنزل عليه قوه الى ان يتكسر المكعب وتؤخذ قراءة الجهاز لا اعرف بالكيلو غرام على ماذا لا اعرف ثم يدخل الناتج في قانون فما هذا القانون وكيف احسب قوة التحمل وهل هنالك تحويل بوحدات القياس ارجو اعلامي عن كيفية حساب قوة التحمل واختلاف وحدات القياس حيث ان الناتج النهائي هو بالنيوتن فحص المكعب 7 ايام و 28 يوم 
وفي بعض الاحيان يتم فحص ال7 ايام بعد هذه الفتره فكيف ارجع النتيجه الى ال 7 ايام


ارجوكم المساعده فانا بحاجه ماسه اليه


----------

